# How to make your sighthound a cave bed



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

I posted this post on my face book page recently, having a whippet x saluki who shivers at night in her usual bed so decides to invade my bed,then expands to three times her size, I REALLY needed to make this!
The cave pet beds I have seen for whippets and other dogs that like to curl up under something seem quite expensive, supposedly as they are a new idea.
So here's the post, 
Bought a round 42 inch dog bed from costco this morning for about 16-17 pounds,as in first 2 photo then used a new cheap duvet, sewed it into a old duvet cover. Added velcro to bed and duvet.Folded duvet in half, sewed down sides leaving front open and voila, we have a Daisy dog cave bed! 
Stays on the new bed base via the velcro holding it in place and she's happy as she can stretch right out! 
Cost me about £25 all in and it's large enough for 2 whippets.
Get a new duvet from poundland for a few quid if you haven't got on old one you can use.






[/URL]






[/URL]


Alternatively if you really don't want to buy a new bed at all, use one of your existing ones and simply sew the duvet together and shove it is a dog bed. Works just as well and the sides of the bed contain them better than a flat bed, so you don't need the velcro.
Hope it helps.
Oz


----------



## tigger01 (29 January 2015)

I love it - my greyhound would love this.   At the moment she goes to bed on a duvet with her "house coat" on, and a blanket over her!!   This looks much cosier!   Well done.


----------



## puppystitch (29 January 2015)

My saluki x would love this too! Currently she has two of those mattress-style dog beds one on top of the other as she is The Princess and the Pea, with blankets on top. She demands to be tucked in at bedtime, and should her blanket slip off during the night she'll get up and stick her cold nose under my duvet until someone gets up and tucks her back in. Quite often in the morning she'll get up and wander around the house with a blanket still draped over her. Who'd have a sighthound eh?


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

puppystitch said:



			My saluki x would love this too! Currently she has two of those mattress-style dog beds one on top of the other as she is The Princess and the Pea, with blankets on top. She demands to be tucked in at bedtime, and should her blanket slip off during the night she'll get up and stick her cold nose under my duvet until someone gets up and tucks her back in. Quite often in the morning she'll get up and wander around the house with a blanket still draped over her. Who'd have a sighthound eh?
		
Click to expand...

lol, yes cold nose down your duvet on your back is common here too hence why I made her this. Last night she slept in it all the way through till morning, first just the snout was out,then later I looked and she had turned right round and just the end of two trotters were poking out. She loves it!

Thanks for compliments tigger01


----------



## sonjafoers (29 January 2015)

I'm being a bit ignorant here but do these breeds like to be tucked in or under something then? Cremedemonthe she's hardly visible! - is this how they sleep best?

I'd quite like to get tucked in there myself


----------



## puppystitch (29 January 2015)

sonjafoers said:



			I'd quite like to get tucked in there myself 

Click to expand...

Haha, that's the worry! Most dogs like to sneak into human beds, how many people like to sneak into their dog's bed?! It looks so cosy!


----------



## EventingMum (29 January 2015)

That's great, I don't think our JRT's would agree to vacate our bed. My FiL had a JRT who felt the cold, she had an old zipped up jacket of MiL's in her bed and every night she disappeared in by the collar and down the sleeve to sleep, getting her up in the morning was fun as she often got stuck and the jacket walked out of her bed, staggering blindly round the kitchen!


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

sonjafoers said:



			I'm being a bit ignorant here but do these breeds like to be tucked in or under something then? Cremedemonthe she's hardly visible! - is this how they sleep best?

I'd quite like to get tucked in there myself 

Click to expand...

Most sight hounds,especially Whippets, burrow!


----------



## {97702} (29 January 2015)

All the greyhounds I've ever had have refused point blank to burrow - having started with whippets I find that really odd!!!  The only one who will burrow out of my current four is Amy, who is whippet x greyhound.

It used to stress me out big time when I lived in a mobile home that was icy cold over winter - the dogs would refuse to be tucked up at night


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 January 2015)

Fab!

I think some dogs like burrowing but others don't, just personality differences of the individuals.  My minpin bitches loved it.  Who could blame them.  My border terrier is rather partial to a burrow, but usually comes up for air sooner rather than later.  Oddly, the poodle bitch in show coat LOVES a burrow, the dog with hardly any coat NEVER burrows.


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

PucciNPoni said:



			Fab!

I think some dogs like burrowing but others don't, just personality differences of the individuals.  My minpin bitches loved it.  Who could blame them.  My border terrier is rather partial to a burrow, but usually comes up for air sooner rather than later.  Oddly, the poodle bitch in show coat LOVES a burrow, the dog with hardly any coat NEVER burrows.
		
Click to expand...

Strange, I have had whippet crosses and they both have burrowed. Got staffie x lab and a jrt, the terrier will burrow but not because he's cold, it's just a terrier thing.The staffie x lab doesn't burrow at all but then he doesn't feel the cold.


----------



## CrazyMare (29 January 2015)

My greyhound sleeps on a duvet, folded up and put in a cover I made but she's always digging at it. Not sure if she'd burrow but she is always getting in our bed and under the duvet. May have to make her this....


----------



## {97702} (29 January 2015)

Mine will nest too - going round and round in circles for about a dozen times before settling down to sleep is a favourite activity   I am so tempted to make one of these, but I would be very offended if my lot wouldn't use it


----------



## Annette4 (29 January 2015)

I will have to look at making one of these for Fizz, she loves to snuggle!


----------



## zigzag (29 January 2015)

Mine doesn't burrow but she does like to lie between me and my husband, the puppy however loves to sleep on top of the other one


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

When/if any of you do decide to make one, it takes a little while before the dog susses out how to use it so don't be disheartened if they don't "get it" straight away, keep lifting the top up and show them, put treats inside as that usually works 
When you have made them, put a photo on here so we can see


----------



## twiggy2 (29 January 2015)

might have to make one but bet my girl gets stuck in it


----------



## Leo Walker (29 January 2015)

Mine burrows and likes to make nests. He gets really upset if he cant sleep in the bed with you, so he has a huge fluffy dog bed and we make a nest for him and cover him in blankets. Hes still in my bed by 4am every night though :lol:


----------



## {97702} (29 January 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			When/if any of you do decide to make one, it takes a little while before the dog susses out how to use it so don't be disheartened if they don't "get it" straight away, keep lifting the top up and show them, put treats inside as that usually works 
When you have made them, put a photo on here so we can see
		
Click to expand...

Do you accept commissions Oz?


----------



## Burmilla (29 January 2015)

WhippetQuick, dumped whippet x greyhound, just leaps on the double bunk, dives down under the duvets, turns round, digs around a bit, then flops next to me, wedged in tight. Miss Cat, another dumpee, clambers on top, and we all settle for a cosy, warm snooze!


----------



## dollyanna (29 January 2015)

My lurchery thing loves to be covered - partly the lurcher bit but it is also a deaf thing, they often like to be totally covered as it seems to allow them to properly switch off.
He used to have a giant cat cave with a blanket over the top, but as he has got older he needs to sleep flat instead of curled up more, and started falling out as the night went on. Now he has an enormous soft crate, lined with a double duvet folded in two, with another duvet folded on the floor on top of a memory foam mattress, with a teddy bear fleece lining all of that and as of this winter he has central heating permanently installed in the form of a heat mat covered in fleece so the whole thing is instantly warm when he goes to bed. He is much more likely to go to bed and stay in bed now, he had started sleeping on or in my bed much more cos he was cold. He doesn't like clothes.
He still has the odd morning when he asks to come under the duvet at around 6am, but I think that is habit and wanting to be close to me!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2015)

Lévrier;12792161 said:
			
		


			Do you accept commissions Oz? 

Click to expand...

lol, not on these no, too busy making other things


----------



## westerngirl (3 February 2015)

my niece has a old English bull terrier and she loves to be hidden under something to go to sleep. mind her favourite activity is sleep so maybe there is sight hound hidden in there somewhere?? lol She sleeps in the most peculiar positions I have ever seen : )


----------



## Princess16 (3 February 2015)

My cat would live this too


----------



## _HP_ (3 February 2015)

My little Jack x Westie is always in or under his duvet so would love this. Mine have a collection of double duvets that they can bury themselves in...


----------



## Nudibranch (3 February 2015)

Great idea, but mine sprawls rather than burrows so I'd be wasting my time. And last time she sneaked anywhere near a human bed she weed on it


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 February 2015)

_HP_ said:



			My little Jack x Westie is always in or under his duvet so would love this. Mine have a collection of double duvets that they can bury themselves in...











Click to expand...

lol, love the snouts sticking out!


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 October 2015)

It's that time of year again to start making these!
Show me your photos of your dogs in beds you have made following instructions above, Oz


----------



## Apercrumbie (19 October 2015)

Oz these are amazing!  I wish I had a burrowing dog so I could make one.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 October 2015)

Perhaps sew yours into one then you'd have a burrowing dog! 
Only joking of course, have you tried lifting up blankets or duvets to encourage yours inside?
Oz


----------

